# Parameter an Applet übergeben



## manni (9. Feb 2007)

...schon wieder eine JSP NullPointerException...

Ich rufe ein signiertes Applet via JSP Seite auf:

```
<jsp:plugin type="applet" codebase="applets" code="Read.class" archive="read.jar">
<jsp:params>
<jsp:param name="appl" value="test"/>
</jsp:params>
</jsp:plugin>
```

Der Parameter soll im Applet eingelesen werden:
...

```
public void init() {
      param=getParameter("appl");
   }
```
...

Allerdings bleibt die Variable leer, und wirft eine NPE.
Wer weiss woran das liegt, bzw. wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?

Gruss

mogli


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2007)

Kannst du da mal die genaue Fehlermeldung posten?


----------



## manni (9. Feb 2007)

es kommt keine NPE .... nur die Variable param bleibt leer.


----------



## manni (9. Feb 2007)

also die Java Fehlermeldung in der Java Konsole lautet:

java.lang.NullpointerException
at java.applet.Applet.getParameter(unknown source)
....


----------



## manni (10. Feb 2007)

hat sich erledigt - habe den Fehler gefunden.

Hier für alle Interessierten die Lösung:

Der Parameteraufruf muss im Init stecken.

```
public void init() {
		param=getParameter("appl");		    	
    	System.out.println("Parameter: "+param+"\n");
	}
```

Der restliche Code in

```
public void start() { }
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Feb 2007)

Sorry, aber ich sehe zum Code der init()-Methode in deinem Eingangspost keinen Unterschied.


----------

